# Acid?



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

What is this and how does it work. Pictures may not be the greatest. I did not trace any h20 lines to what goes where, but it is on a potable system for a house. I do know it is installed because of poor water conditions from a well.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Call a professional


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Not acid. Google oxy blast.


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

Oxy clean to keep your shorts nice and white


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I was curious for more info too, so here you go.
http://www.essentialwater.net/products/oxy-products/


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

chonkie said:


> I was curious for more info too, so here you go.
> http://www.essentialwater.net/products/oxy-products/



Sounds like a water treatment scam


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

If this was 25 years ago I would have said yes, ohh you talking about something else.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

That's a water neutralizer, here's one I put in.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Soda ash?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

chonkie said:


> I was curious for more info too, so here you go.
> http://www.essentialwater.net/products/oxy-products/



Never seen that before but it would work on the same principle as the iron filters with automatic air injection systems built in the well line......

this probably works better except someone has to change out that tank every few months .


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Peroxide injection, most commonly used to remove sulfur smell from water. Ałso good for high iron content keeps the media bed from getting fouled up


----------

